# Tried this in Google?



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Search for *1* and see what comes up first. :up: :up:


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

And that's only because _ _ _ _ _ _ _ kicks butt.

Late,


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

That is cool :up:


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

AvvY,

Agreed! :up:

Raziel_Storm,

hehe, that's why I like Firefox!


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I use it more now than IE... which was always the one I used before downloading Firefox last week.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I have never used IE believe it or not. I have always been a netscape person since getting online in 1998. Then switching to the mozilla suite at version 1.2b and then to firefox at 0.8. People ask me to help them with IE and I just laugh.

Late,


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

AvvY said:


> I have never used IE believe it or not. I have always been a netscape person since getting online in 1998. Then switching to the mozilla suite at version 1.2b and then to firefox at 0.8. People ask me to help them with IE and I just laugh.
> 
> Late,


Hehehe 

Eventually IE won't get opened. I have considered making Firefox my default browser so that it opens with hotmail and my other accounts.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

> I use it more now than IE... which was always the one I used before downloading Firefox last week.


Raziel_Strom,

that's good news! Another user that changed his internet world. 



> I have never used IE believe it or not. I have always been a netscape person since getting online in 1998. Then switching to the mozilla suite at version 1.2b and then to firefox at 0.8. People ask me to help them with IE and I just laugh.


lol, you really hate IE! hehe, BTW, how do you get updates?


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Jag11 said:


> Raziel_Strom,
> 
> that's good news! Another user that changed his internet world.


:up:


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

He He!


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Jag11 said:


> lol, you really hate IE! hehe, BTW, how do you get updates?


What do you mean "updates"? I keep in touch with what's going on it MoFo fairly closely -> I am always on their IRC server (irc.mozilla.org). As for "updates" in Firefox 1.5 it can be set to download and update to each nightly build which is what I have setup at the moment (same with Thunderbird 1.5).

Late,


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

That rocks, 

It could not be more true either, I didn't even mind it beating F1 to the top spot  .


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

My favorite browser too!

try googleing for
browser and
internet explorer sucks


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

AvvY said:


> What do you mean "updates"? I keep in touch with what's going on it MoFo fairly closely -> I am always on their IRC server (irc.mozilla.org). As for "updates" in Firefox 1.5 it can be set to download and update to each nightly build which is what I have setup at the moment (same with Thunderbird 1.5).
> 
> Late,


No, I mean Windows Updates. :up:


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

loserOlimbs,

lol, I tried the word "browser" and the first 3 results are Firefox, Opera, then Netscape, no sign of IE! HeHe


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

I also tried googeling "what is a browser", and google will tell you the truth. lol.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

extensions = #2 hit
for 'fire' its not even on the first page.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

? didn't get that.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Just googleing randow words I think should get hits for Firefox.

Extensions was the number two liting, and fire didn't return anything on the first page.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Oh ok, now I understand.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

When I put "liar" into Google, the second one on the list didn't really surprise me so much.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Raziel_Storm said:


> When I put "liar" into Google, the second one on the list didn't really surprise me so much.


Nice one :up:

For me it was top of the list!!
I'm sure we are talking about the same thing though.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Tried 'liar' and found nothing special.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Fizban said:


> Nice one :up:
> 
> For me it was top of the list!!
> I'm sure we are talking about the same thing though.


:up: I believe it changes every time you enter it...


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Jag11 said:


> Tried 'liar' and found nothing special.


That is the point... he is nothing special.

  :up:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Well I get this.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Fizban,

that's the page I saw. too.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

Yep, that's the one :up:


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

Top Of the list, Tony Blair British Prime Minister 
after searching for liar.

It's not about Firefox but it is funny.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go here to http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=liar&as_q=+Raziel_Storm


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

hewee said:


> Go here to http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=liar&as_q=+Raziel_Storm


Tell me about it  
Have you tried you're own name.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, if you just search for your own name by itself I bet you get a hit.

My name just returns my profile.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes my name brings up a lot of hits.


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Of course hewee, you have 40,000 posts here! :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea came up with 18,500 for hewee.

Even at a site I don't remember posting in. Ok I remember now but guess I am not a member anymore but my name is not showing up right. I think they change the site name too. Who knows. 

But they are not all me either.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

hewee said:


> Go here to http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=liar&as_q=+Raziel_Storm


Wow... what is that site? Strange looking place...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee Raziel_Storm


----------



## minameise (Mar 27, 2005)

Is firefox really that good? Ive heard about it from people but nothing sounds as good as what you guys are talking about. Im not to knowledgable on computers but I can get by. Ive always used IE but I am curious about firefox and am wondering how my experience would go ^_^.


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

minameise said:


> Is firefox really that good?


No its better


----------



## Fizban (Oct 20, 2005)

minameise said:


> Is firefox really that good? Ive heard about it from people but nothing sounds as good as what you guys are talking about. Im not to knowledgable on computers but I can get by. Ive always used IE but I am curious about firefox and am wondering how my experience would go ^_^.


You could always try it and see what you think. 
I don't know anyone that has tried it and not preferred it to IE though.


----------



## Raziel_Storm (Nov 17, 2003)

I absolutely prefer using it to IE. I use it all the time, IE only ever opens when I check my e-mails. But I can soon change that.


----------



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

minameise said:


> Is firefox really that good? Ive heard about it from people but nothing sounds as good as what you guys are talking about. Im not to knowledgable on computers but I can get by. Ive always used IE but I am curious about firefox and am wondering how my experience would go ^_^.


Here's a link for you if you care to try it:

http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/switch


----------



## WildestBill (Nov 28, 2005)

try this " failure "

greets Wild


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

I use both browsers at work, home and school. Have been doing so since Firefox came out.

I do not prefer one to the other. IE works just fine, Firefox works just fine. At home I tend to use IE just because my bookmarks are there. At work, I use Firefox with our regular Proxy Server settings so my browsing there is logged and secure...Then I use IE with different proxy settings to bypass the firewall (cuz i can! lol)

At school, its whichever icon I happen to click on first.

On a decent connection the differences between the two are really minor. 

They have lots of architectural differences but to the end-user the experience is largely the same. Just IMO anyways.



(At this moment I am typing this response in Firefox, and have an IE window open at Google!)


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

WarC said:


> They have lots of architectural differences but to the end-user the experience is largely the same. Just IMO anyways.
> )


Just Opera and Firefox have TABS!   

And why does everybody like Firefox so much? Where are all the Opera users??!?

but I switched to Opera at 8.5 when it lost those evil ads


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I love Firefox now, especially with Adblock Extension


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

No, I meant the banner ads at the top above the address bar 

Like the image here: http://www.iagorubio.com/imagenes/site-screenshots/opera7_linux.png

The only way to remove those was by buying the program  But now it's totally free


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol... i would still say FireFox is the better


----------



## lordaxis (Sep 4, 2005)

I use Firefox so much that everytime I go to an internet cafe i download the application and install it in every machine i log on. Heehee... In fact i just did that 30minutes ago


----------



## Jag11 (May 30, 2005)

Firefox!


----------



## belithrawien (Aug 6, 2003)

I so dont want to seem like an idiot, but it seemed like fun, so I googled my username, and came up with this

http://starkravingmad.org/nph-proxy.cgi/010110A/http/forums.techguy.org/

is this alright? ( I know.. my dumb is showing )


----------

